# Ive reached a dilemma



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

im 20 years old, and am getting ready to buy my first handgun in july when i turn 21. ive narrowed down my options to about 6 guns so far, the problem with narrowing it down even further is im not very experienced and dont know what will fit me the best, i want to go a range and rent as many guns as i can, namely the ones im considering, but this is proving to be more difficult than i anticipated. any suggestions on eliminating guns from my list without holding/firing them?

FYI heres my list: (all in 9mm)

S&W M&P 
S&W Sigma
XD9
Glock 19
Stoeger Cougar 
Sig p226 (i think)

ill be using this for about everything, range, defense and potentially cc


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

where abouts are you in NC


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

western nc, high country area


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry I cant help you over there, but good luck picking out one. PS I like the M&P the best


----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

I absolutely love my Glock 19! That is my American Express card, I won't leave home without it.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm going to vote for the sigma, i love mine!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Out of those listed I'd probably go with the Sig Sauer. If Price was going to limit me to the others any of them are pretty good. I've owned the Sigma and the Sig and the G19. I sold the Glock when I got my Sigma. Just didn't see a reason to have them both and the Smith shot really well. I did end up losing the Smith trying to narrow down the guns of the same caliber I had at the time. I still have the Sig..It's just way too good a shooter to get rid of. I don't carry it all that often though. I've shot the M&P and the XD I like both of them OK but the M&P would win out for me between those two. I keep looking at those Stoeger's. I don't have any experience with them that I can remember but it is a good looking pistol as to the design. It looks like it would be a good fit. I'm going to have to get my hands on one. I'd like to see how it shot.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

M&P

If you can't hold one prior to firing at least the M&P (which I own) has 3 grip sizes as part of the standard package. They work as good as all the others and have an excellent warranty and Co. backing the warranty.

Good luck.


----------



## Lance0812 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Dilemma*



rccola712 said:


> im 20 years old, and am getting ready to buy my first handgun in july when i turn 21. ive narrowed down my options to about 6 guns so far, the problem with narrowing it down even further is im not very experienced and dont know what will fit me the best, i want to go a range and rent as many guns as i can, namely the ones im considering, but this is proving to be more difficult than i anticipated. any suggestions on eliminating guns from my list without holding/firing them?
> 
> FYI heres my list: (all in 9mm)
> 
> ...


Since you have the S&W M&P on your list, eliminate the Sigma. I know there is a hefty price difference but I first bought the Sigma, did not feel comfortable with the way things fit together and returned it the same afternoon - without even firing it.
Bought the M&P 9mm and have never looked back.
I can't speak to the rest of your list but if the M&P feels right to you then it probably will be.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I own a Sigma 40VE, and if it wasn't free, I'd have held out for a M&P:smt082. Not that there's anything wrong with the Sigma, except the trigger.


You might also want to look at a Bersa Thunder 9UC, it's a lot of gun, for the price.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Each and everyone of the guns you have listed have different feels, functions, size, etc. We don't know what the size of your hands are, the length of your fingers, etc. You really need to do as much research as you can, i.e., rent and shoot, as possible. Even if it is difficult, it will be better than buying a handgun on someone elses recommendation, then find out you dropped a bunch of hard earned cash on something you don't like or doesn't feel good. If you have either one of these conditions, you will not practice very much with what you choose. That would be a great waste. Just my .02:smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

rccola712 said:


> western nc, high country area


Same here.. Asheville.. Welcome to the forum. 
Opinion mine.. grain of salt to be taken with.

I own a P226.. love it! Big service size metal gun so it's not a light-weight easy-carry option vs the others, but built well and solid well-proven action and long-production model. Also consider 229 if considering carrying. I'd take either.. Add $20 hogue wrap grips.. cheap and they are sweet grips. Sig seems to be a Huuuuuuge choice these days.. They sell a boat load of pistols to be sure. Opinions vary, but mine has been great.. Like about all semi's, good mags are important for feeding/cycling.. Typically the OEM mags are the way to go.. With Sig, that's mec-gar.. Beretta too I think.

The XD9 and M&P get my next votes.. The XD is supposedly built like a tank. There's a rental at my range that's barely maintained with a gazillion rounds through it and it won't die, if that tells you anything.. But they're not the value-deal they were when they were the HS2000 guns, prior to Springfield getting them imported. Croatian gun.. extremely well built and good design.. Only gun I know of besides the 1911 with a grip-safety.

I would personally not be too inclined towards the Sigma.. Just my tastes I guess. May be an ok weapon but in the Smiths I'd go M&P first.. Newer design marketed to get back into the law-enforcement market. The M&P seems to be doing well too.

If buying a gun with a known 20,000 rounds through it though, I'd go with the XD first, personally.

The Cougar is a good value since Beretta moved their production to the Turkish facility.. Used to be the Beretta Cougar, basically a shorter barrel, conventional (non-open) slide version of the 92.. Good gun I hear. Good lookin' gun I think. I'd also put a 92FS in the running with this one.. Grip feel and ergonomics naturally very similar.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

> You really need to do as much research as you can, i.e., rent and shoot, as possible


yea, im not trying to buy a gun solely off of other peoples recommendations (although it doesnt hurt)

i was mainly wondering if there were any ways to tell which guns would fit me better without holding them, if thats possible?

and im a pretty small guy, small hands, ect if thats necessary information


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Reccla,
Have you looked into the Beretta PX4 Strom Subcompact?
When I saw it on the cover of Guns and Ammo a while back, I knew I wanted to get into handguns.

Here are some helpful links for you:

The Guns and Ammo Article from Aug 07
http://gunsandammomag.com/cs/Satellite/IMO_GA/Story_C/The+Coming+Storm

Impressions from the Beretta Forum. The posts by 1526 will give you a whole latta info.

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39051

Good luck!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> ...and im a pretty small guy, small hands, ect if thats necessary information


In that case look hard at the XD9SC or the Glock 19.:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> yea, im not trying to buy a gun solely off of other peoples recommendations (although it doesnt hurt)
> 
> i was mainly wondering if there were any ways to tell which guns would fit me better without holding them, if thats possible?
> 
> and im a pretty small guy, small hands, ect if thats necessary information


There are too many variables to narrow it down that much until you start handling them and know what you want.

How the HG feels in your hand is going to be different than mine. You may state you have small hands and I think I may have small hands but I may like the way a full size (you pick the HG) feels compared to you.

Really you need to get to a few stores and start handling them. If you can shoot the ones that feel good as this will assist in narrowing your choice down even more.

For years I wanted a Glock 9MM, but when I handled it (actually all the Glock 9mm's) I just did not care for the ergonomics. It felt too blocky in my hand yet I would still like to own one. So I have put it on the back burner as a, wish for, future buy or collection gun. I will more than likely buy one in the future but not at this time.

I did the same thing with the Walther P99c. I want one really bad but did not care for the trigger pull of either the AS or QA. So, I still want one but it is a collection gun and one that I will buy in the future.

There are people in this forum that swear by Glocks and Walthers and even stake their lives with them. But only I know what feels good to me.

The more exposure you get to handling them the more you will be able to tell what feels good or right to you.:smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

buck32 said:


> There are too many variables to narrow it down that much until you start handling them and know what you want.
> 
> How the HG feels in your hand is going to be different than mine. You may state you have small hands and I think I may have small hands but I may like the way a full size (you pick the HG) feels compared to you.
> 
> ...


+1...that's what I meant....:anim_lol::smt023


----------

